# d20 Call of Cthulhu - Sadly, *no longer* looking for players



## The Crimster (Apr 2, 2002)

The stars are right, the End Times are here.  Do you have the backbone to put your life - perhaps your very _sanity_ - on the line?  The foes of humanity are hidden and many; some crawl amongst the rotting tenements of the inner cities, others hold positions of power and secretly plan for the downfall of their fellow man.

I'm starting up a d20 Call of Cthulhu game here on the In-Character board.  I need 4-5 players, and they must be familiar with the... shall we say... 'flavor' of the Cthulhu mythos.  This game will be set in the present day.

Post here if you're interested!

The Crimster


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2002)

D'oh I am not getting the book for almost 2 weeks yet  
Oh well I will love to read this at least...

Opps I was going to post as Karl Green but oh well


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 2, 2002)

*The Illithid desire to join this pass time.*

Or at least one of their Thrall does.  Can I play?  Without the joy that Edena gave me I'll go in to fun-withdrawl without some cthulu mythos goodness!


----------



## Spoof (Apr 2, 2002)

I would play but I have never played before or read any of the books/Manual or anything.  So I will be more than intrested in reading as it goes.  And watch oput for ANab he is one smart cookie, if a little special


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 2, 2002)

To be honest Spoof, if you don't mind me taking the rough concept of what you want, and writing up the mechanics, I'm fine with that.

As a matter of fact, now that I'm thinking about it - I don't think that knowing a great deal of Cthulhu is so important.  It may even _hurt_ you, heh.

So actually it boils down to this.  I need players who:

... can make a post maybe every couple of days;
... enjoy dark and byzantine tales of evil;
... can roleplay.

The last is of course the most important! =)

So Anabstercorian, Sen/Karl, Spoof - you're in if you wish.  Those without books will do ok - just give me a rough concept of your character, I'll write it up, and you can modify it when you actually get the book (within reason).

Once I get the requisite number of players, I'll post further details.

It'll be a scream.

The Crimster


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmmm.  Now that I think about it, there are some so-called 'Iconic' characters in the CoC book.  Perhaps we could use those - this would cut down on the need for books at the get go.  

Thoughts?

The Crimster


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 2, 2002)

What time period? ... I might think about a burnt out detective based on Bruce Willis's character from *The Last Boy Scout* by the name David Barnet


----------



## Kristof (Apr 2, 2002)

_*Kristof sets a dusty old tome down and scratches his chin  thoughtfuly*_ 

I suppose. The fate of mankind should be guided by one of reason and logic... So, I guess I have no choice.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 2, 2002)

I gleefully see that the living Icon himself, Kristof, will be joining us.  

*rubs hands together and cackles*

The Crimster


----------



## Kristof (Apr 2, 2002)

For the record...

My studies have found there are four CoC Iconics.

Myself, Claire, Marie, and Sam.

Marie seems to be a kinda undercover down-to-earth type person, probably used to dealing with the underside of cities and so forth. I _THINK_ this is her:

http://www.wizards.com/cthulhu/images/gallery/1_x23a/Coc_5.jpg

I havn't found much out about Sam and Claire, but I believe these to be their pictures:

http://www.wizards.com/cthulhu/images/gallery/1_x23a/Coc_6.jpg

Sam being the person leaning out of the window and Claire being one of the two people ducking behind the back seats. (The other being myself, wisely staying out of the line of fire)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 2, 2002)

*Question*

I was wondering - Crimster, could you check in this post?  I have some concepts in there under potential rules ideas for Call of Cthulu.

Here's the URL:
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8764


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 3, 2002)

I would be interested in joining.  I own the book, and am in the process of reading through it.  I've read several Cthulhu stories and can't wait to give it a go.  Think we have room for a doctor in the house?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2002)

peaked my interest you did


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm interested as well, but it might be another week before I get the book.  I'll have to go back and read a little more lovecraft


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 3, 2002)

*My character*

Richard Hughes
16 years old male human
5'10"
185 lbs
Hair: Brown, wavy, sideburns
Eyes: Brown
Race: Anglo-Saxon
Str: 13 (+1)
Dex: 12 (+1)
Con: 11 (+0)
Int: 18 (+4)
Wis: 6 (-2) (SPECIAL HINDRANCE - SHORT ATTENTION SPAN.  WISDOM PENALTY APPLIES TO MOST DEXTERITY RELATED SKILLS AND CHECKS.)
Cha: 9 (-1)


More to come later


----------



## Valkys (Apr 3, 2002)

_GASP_  Cthulu? If there is room, I beg a place. really!! Yippee. I love H.P. Lovecraft. Just finished reading "The Best of H.P. Lovecraft" for the fourth time this weekend. It's been awhile. I don't have the game book, though. I played the old Call of Cthulu ages ago.

I'd be interested in playing a professor of Anthropology. I imagine if it's d20 things will be relatively easy to understand. I can send a detailed background to someone.

All I need is to know if I'm in and where to send a background.

Let me know. If you need proof that I can roleplay, check out the WOT Thread and Swashbucklers of the swordcoast.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm assuming there are enough people for a game now...    But if I am one of the chosen few, what are the creation rules?  Or rather, special rules?  Starting level, that kind of stuff.


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: My character*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Richard Hughes
> 16 years old male human
> *



And here I was hoping you'd get to play Cthulu.  That's what I always thought of when Ana showed up someplace anyway.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2002)

What the hell? Anabster isn't going to play Cthulu? Damnit.

Of course I will still keep well read on this thread when you guys get started.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 3, 2002)

Ok, because I'm just so eager to play (and I really, really, really hope there's room for me... ) I've rolled up a character, a 1st level doctor.  I have his character sheet right here, but until it is decided by the Powers That Be who's in and who's not, I won't spam you with his stats.   

If anyone needs help rolling up a CofC character, e-mail me @ barrow@iastate.edu or IM me on Yahoo Instant Messenger, screen name *barrowchild*.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Question*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *I was wondering - Crimster, could you check in this post?  I have some concepts in there under potential rules ideas for Call of Cthulu.
> 
> Here's the URL:
> http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8764 *




A couple of certainly interesting feats there, Anab.

* Jaded - Yes, I think a couple of sanity-related feats would be a good idea, and I'm surprised they didn't include any that I saw.  I think this could be balanced without having to have lost sanity multiplied by 1.5, though.

* Ways Both Flows Time Flows Both Ways - Interesting title, heh.  Certainly powerful... Obviously meant for an NPC.  How does this stack (as far as requirements go) against other similiar feats?

* Optional Rules - This is really interesting.  I hate that you have to spend a whole feat to learn how to swing a bat?!?    But I digress.  I *do* like this idea - but I wonder about balance and such.  Now you would be cutting into the skill points for offense-minded folks, who might want to know a few weapons.  I dunno, this really changes a lot.

Anywho, I do like these feats.  For this game, I'm going to be using the d20 CoC book _as written_ - no houserules or adjustments.  I want to give it a sound playtesting before I begin to muck around with it.  But... maybe if we all survive the coming nightmare... Perhaps then! 

 

The Crimster


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 3, 2002)

Ok, here is my list of people that are interested in playing:

*1. Karl Green/Sen Udo-Mal
2. Anabstercorian
3. Spoof
4. Kristof
5. Isida Kep-Tukari*
6. Tokiwong
7. Black Omega
8. Valkys

The maximum that I want to use at this time is 5, I think.  Anymore, and it may get confusing or diffused.  So that means Tokiwong, Black Omega, and Valkys - do you mind being on stand-by?  You never know when someone might pull out just before we start, or perhaps give up after losing their favorite character to some shambling horror.  So don't lose heart! 

Ok, now for the top 5.  Later today, I will be posting specifics on the characters (as far as character generation and such).  Please don't post your character just yet (sorry Anab) - I want to make sure we all know what we're getting into here (cue dirge-like music).  If you do not have the book, you can simply say, "Iconic" and I will give you one of the Iconic characters in the back of the d20 CoC book.  The background and personality will be up to you, of course.

Please - if you're one of the top 5, but you're not entirely sure that you'll be able to post on a timely basis - perhaps you should just be a reader.  I'd *like* to keep this moving fast (doesn't everyone who runs one of these say that?).  And if you disappear from the boards for a week or so... Who's to say what condition your alter-ego might be in when you get back?

If you have specific questions that you'd rather not put on the board, feel free to email me.  I'll be putting my email address in my profile (if it isn't there already).

See you later today...

The Crimster


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 3, 2002)

*Just out of curiosity...*

Could I define ahead of time what sort of temporary and indefinite insanities my character is most likely to develop, or is that the job of the Keeper?


----------



## Spoof (Apr 3, 2002)

Humm sounds interesting, so sure I  will give it a try.  I see I will have to stop by the library to read some of lovecrafts books.  I will wait for teh character generation info and either post a character or get an Iconic


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Just out of curiosity...*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Could I define ahead of time what sort of temporary and indefinite insanities my character is most likely to develop, or is that the job of the Keeper? *




Most of the time, insanity is context-driven.  Meaning, if you go insane from seeing a dhole (a large, worm-like thing) burst up out of the ground, perhaps you might fear walking on grass or dirt.  "They're might be those _things_ under there! Watch where you're stepping!"

But other times when you can become unhinged, whatever psychological weakness you had before may become far more pronounced.

Tell you what - when it comes time for your background stories, weave your 'weakness' in there.  Don't make it *obvious*, please.  Suggest.  Be subtle.  =)

When it actually comes time in the game for someone to go insane (you know *someone* will, it's the nature of the beast) - I intend upon telling the person in private email.

I will *not* post, "Kristof, you're now homicidal.  Please act accordingly."  That's boring, and you guys would *expect* Kristof to behave erratically.  No no no!  It is far more fun to watch the other players begin to look at someone acting oddly, and wonder, _What is wrong with him?? Why is he staring at me so intensely??"_

Please hold off on the character stats/backgrounds until later.  I will soon be posting information on this, and then we'll be opening a thread on Rogue's Gallery for the characters.  Looking forward to this!

The Crimster


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 3, 2002)

Kewl well go ahead and assign me whatever Icon character from the back of the book that you want Crimster


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 3, 2002)

This will be my first CofC game, but I've heard enough rumors to ask...

Should we just go ahead and make a back-up character or two?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 3, 2002)

*Might as well*

I definately will.  I'm setting up my first character to be a recurring villain anyway!


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Might as well*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *I definately will.  I'm setting up my first character to be a recurring villain anyway! *




Kinda jumping the gun there, aren't you Anab?


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Might as well*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *I definately will.  I'm setting up my first character to be a recurring villain anyway! *




Ahhh, the problem is that it's tough to be 'recurring' when you're being digested by a Shoggoth!

Ahem.

=)


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 4, 2002)

Ok, here is the information on creating your character for the d20 Call of Cthulhu campaign.  If you have questions, feel free to email me or post it here.  Today is Wednesday; we should be started by as early as Friday, or maybe as late as Monday.  It’s all up to you guys to get me your characters on time.  Those who wish to use Iconics, just say so.  There are 4: Marie (Journalist), Claire (Athlete – more like a martial artist than anything), Sam (Police officer), and Kristof (Assistant History Professor – *Already taken*).  If you have the book, please make your own character.  While it would be nice to have a game ‘about’ the d20 Cthulhu Iconics – I must tell you that the Iconics have no greater chance of survival than anyone else…!

*Rules*
As per the d20 Call of Cthulhu.  I’m going by the book on this one, and I won’t be using many of the variant rules (the one big exception is the Defense Bonus, found on page 15.  That rule should help you guys survive a little bit).  If you think any others should be included, let me know, and we’ll talk about it.

*Your Character*
We’ll be starting out at level 1, obviously.  All feats are fine with me – even the psychic feats if you wish.  Starting money and income is going to be random (as per the book).  Let’s use the first number in your random assortment (see Stats, below).  Assign your skills, buy gear that you might typically have, and we’ll be ready to go.

*Backgrounds*
The time is mid-August, 1999.  Los Angeles, California.  I would prefer characters that are at least 18 years old, but any type of profession or collection of skills.  No knowledge of the Cthulhu mythos, and I would prefer little to no knowledge of the Occult.  Use the profession templates on page 12-13, or come up with your own.  Other than that, your background is whatever you want.  

*The World*
Normally, this is where the DM will fill in the players on the history, religions, and races of their world.  I obviously don’t have to.  It is our world, our time.  It is the same world, filled with wars, crime, poverty, disease, and a thousand other horrors.  Our world – but perhaps slightly different.  Darker.  More malevolent.  There is a dark underbelly to this world that is unseen by the masses.  And you’re about to taken by the scruff of the neck and forced to take a deep, long look at it.

*Stats*
Sadly, the point buy system will not work here.  We’re going to do it the old-fashioned way – random.  4d6, drop the lowest, assign as you wish.  The catch is that we’ll be using an on-line website to generate the numbers.  You email the site, using the info below (cut & paste) and it will email both you and I the random numbers.  It’s very easy, and very quick.  Email the following block (cut and paste) of info to dice@pbm.com , with the appropriate modifications - no subject. Voila, instant stats.  You may reroll if your total modifiers add up to 0 or less, or if your highest score is 13 or lower.

#P timothycraft AT yahoo DOT com (obviously modify this)
#P YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS
#S 6
#D 1
#R 24
#L 6
#T Stats for YOUR NAME

(for those interested, the #S is the sides of the die, the #D is how many dice to roll, #L is how many to display per line, #R is how many times to roll it, #T is just the header)

*Death *
It is entirely possible you may die.  Your character, that is.  Don’t fret, you can always come back into the game with someone else if you wish.  The standard Call of Cthulhu game can have quite a high body count.  The d20 version may have a _slightly_ less level of character death, but not by much.  Darwinism is hard at work in the Cthulhu universe; the smarter usually survive longer than the ones who go in, shotguns blasting.  Your new characters level is one less than the average of the party.

I’ll be posting the stat block for Kristof  on the Rogue’s gallery tomorrow (hold off on sending in your characters until then), followed by the rest of the Iconics for those who wish to have them as their character.  Please do try to follow that example.  We’ll use it as an on-line character sheet. =)

**** ADDED ****

*Hit Points* 
Unless someone has a very good argument against it, I’d _like_ to keep hit points/damage secret.  I will not say, “You’re hit for 5 points of damage” – instead, I will say, “The ghoul claws at your arm, ripping your clothes and scratching you slightly.”  I will be _very_ specific as to your health levels – you’ll know if you’re slightly wounded, wounded and near death, for instance.  I will be even more specific if you wish, through email.  But I think *not* breaking down damage/HP numerically will increase the mystery and aura of mortality that can be missing in d20 games, but should be present in CoC.  Any objections?


----------



## Valkys (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Might as well*



			
				The Crimster said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ahhh, the problem is that it's tough to be 'recurring' when you're being digested by a Shoggoth!
> 
> ...




I think it's called indigestion.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 4, 2002)

<chuckles with glee>


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 4, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *Darwinism is hard at work in the Cthulhu universe; the smarter usually survive longer than the ones who go in, shotguns blasting.  *




Smarter in CoC can also be translated as 'Timid'.  And 'goin in Shotguns blazing' is a synonym for 'I open the book and read it.'

Waiting on standby is good, it lets the cannonfodd...er..first group absorb the first wave of mindrending horrors


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 4, 2002)

*Sweet*

I await the gaming goodness with baited breath - I'll be making the stat-roll as soon as I get home from school!

:: Prays to the Digital Dice god, Frexveuinusnualuatiuebal. ::

"Please, please, just one 18!  Just one!"


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 4, 2002)

Double post.  <scowls>


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 4, 2002)

Ok, stats for your characters are rolling in, good.

Remember to put my address at the top, so I receive it too.

Those who take Iconics do not *have to* roll - they can just use the stats in the book.  I personally like the random method for Call of Cthulhu.

I will be adding to the above post of rules, so look for '** ADDED '.  To be honest, it will be stuff like, "Please post your moves within a few days" etc. 

Heh.  I wouldn't worry so much about 18's, Anab.  They only make the monsters notice you that much more!


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 4, 2002)

Ah well Crimster how about I just take Sam the cop if that is cool. I am not sure about the random rolling only as I tried it did not seem to work for me 

Anyway you can send me mail at greenkarl AT hotmail DOT com


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2002)

I just sent an email with stats so hopefully they get through... do you want background stories and such and I do not have CoC will that be a problem?


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 4, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I just sent an email with stats so hopefully they get through... do you want background stories and such and I do not have CoC will that be a problem? *




Well Tokiwong, you're #6 if my memory serves.  I'm only having 5 players for now - but it is totally possible one or more may drop out.  So I'll hang on to the stats, you hang on to your story, and perhaps we can find a place to insert your character into the grinde - errr, the campaign!


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 5, 2002)

Ok, the first two characters are up for *What Rough Beast*.

*Status:*
1. Karl Green/Sen Udo-Mal 
* Character complete (Sam _Something_)
* Need Background

2. Anabstercorian 
* Need Character (I got your stats, btw)
* Need Background

3. Spoof 
* Need Character (I didn't get your stats)
* Need Background

4. Kristof 
* Character complete (Kristof _Something_)
* Need Background

5. Isida Kep-Tukari 
* Character complete
* Background Complete (Good writing, Isida!)

Ok, any questions thus far?


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 5, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *5. Isida Kep-Tukari
> * Character complete
> * Background Complete (Good writing, Isida!)
> 
> Ok, any questions thus far? *




Thanks!    I touched it up somewhat on the Rogue's Gallery thread, so I think I covered all my bases.

In regards to the hit point thing being secret, I think that's good.  And it will keep the mystery, as well as the flow of theh game going.  I wouldn't mind being notified by e-mail about my HP though, if you don't mind.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 5, 2002)

I have Isida helping with my character creation as I do not have the book.  As soon as I get the onformation back I will finish up the history, as I need some of the information from it to help mesh the character.  I will get it to you no later than tomorrow... Also did you get the stats this time....  crappy rolls


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 5, 2002)

Spoof said:
			
		

> *I have Isida helping with my character creation as I do not have the book.  As soon as I get the onformation back I will finish up the history, as I need some of the information from it to help mesh the character.  I will get it to you no later than tomorrow... Also did you get the stats this time....  crappy rolls  *




I wouldn't worry so much about the crappy rolls, Spoof.  You can be the most effective person in a Call of Cthulhu group if you use your brain - even if you have the worst stats.  Much more so than D&D, the success of an 'outing' is dependent on the real-intellect and survival skills of the player.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 5, 2002)

Oh, double crap   j/k

No I was not upset about the rolls, I think I can make them work well with the character.  Instead of a strong character I will work with a slightly weaker one, but it does not affect the concept really.  I have to admit I am really looking forward to playing.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 5, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *Status:*
> 1. Karl Green/Sen Udo-Mal
> * Character complete (Sam _Something_)
> * Need Background
> ...




Ah... I thought that Sam was an Icon character from the back? Does he have a last name or should I make that up also? As I could not seem to get the stat rolling thing, I don't know his stats. I will write up his background and post it in a bit here...


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 5, 2002)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah... I thought that Sam was an Icon character from the back? Does he have a last name or should I make that up also? As I could not seem to get the stat rolling thing, I don't know his stats. I will write up his background and post it in a bit here... *




Ahhh, Sam *is* an Iconic character from the book, he just doesn't have a last name! (Or background etc.)  You can find him in the Rogues Gallery.  If you have any problems or questions, email me...!


----------



## Kristof (Apr 5, 2002)

Faulken. Kristof Faulken.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 5, 2002)

Spoof said:
			
		

> *I have to admit I am really looking forward to playing. *




Me too! I have such sights to show you...


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 5, 2002)

Kewl and D'oh I should have looked at Rouge Gallery first 

OK I will copy/paste the info with my background, etc. over there


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey there, Anab!  A _sensitive_ painter!

I like, I like!


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Anab, your character would get along well with my back-up character...


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 5, 2002)

Karl, we're in LA.  Check the post at the top of page 3!


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 5, 2002)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Karl, we're in LA.  Check the post at the top of page 3! *




D'oh you know I read that yesterday and then today... my mind is a blank... ok I will change Sam to an LA Cop... WOA


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 5, 2002)

*UPDATED** Status*

*1. Karl Green/Sen Udo-Mal *
* Character complete (Sam Hudson) 
* Background complete

*2. Anabstercorian *
* Character complete (Alex Higgins)
* Need Background 

*3. Spoof *
* Need Character (Randy Morrison) 
* Need Background 

*4. Kristof *
* Character complete (Kristof Faulken) 
* Need Background 

*5. Isida Kep-Tukari *
* Character complete (Raymond Silver, MD)
* Background Complete (Good writing, Isida!)

I will shortly be adding some juicy items to the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Keep an eye out for it.

(PS: We're still on track for starting fairly quickly... Possibly Saturday or Sunday night, methinks)


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 5, 2002)

Cool.  I'll be on the boards every day at one point or another, so even though my posting times may be odd, they will be daily!  

Now, repeat after me...

I!
I Wanna!
I Wanna Go!
I Wanna Go Insaaaaaaane!!!!!

*Bows*  Thank you.

*Goes back home to the funny farm*


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 5, 2002)

That's the spirit! =)

I once had a player in a Call of Cthulhu game (actually, Delta Green).  He _knew_ that there was something in the next room - a body that wasn't in the 'best' of conditions.  He *refused* to go into the room, because he didn't want to "lose sanity".  His character was a hardened Navy SEAL, but he stood at the entranceway of the room like a little girl.

Bah!  What fun is that?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 6, 2002)

*Background is up*

My background is up, but pretty dull - If you can call a painter inspired by visions of That Which Man Was Not Meant To Know dull. 

So when do we start playing?


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 7, 2002)

*More CofC questions!*

Ok, I have some more questions here.

1.  Do we roll our own checks and attacks?  If so, are we on the honor system to roll at home?  Are we using a dicebot?  Or are you rolling for everyone?

2.  Do the characters know each other?  Or rather, do we have to come up with some reason why we know the other characters?  I have no problem doing that, but perhaps you mean to toss us together in a Cthulhu blender...   

3.  When do we start playing?  I really excited to get going!


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: More CofC questions!*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Ok, I have some more questions here.
> 
> 1.  Do we roll our own checks and attacks?  If so, are we on the honor system to roll at home?  Are we using a dicebot?  Or are you rolling for everyone?*




We have two choices.

*A)*  Each time you do something that requires a roll - attacking, sanity check, etc - you have the dicebot email me the result.  If the group of you decide this is the best way to go, I would also need a 'pool' of d20 rolls as well - for those oh so secretive rolls (listen, etc).

*B)*  I will use a dicebot program myself, generating the numbers.

If I had a preference, I would prefer B - a bit easier for me to deal with, considering the fact there will be emails already flying to and fro in this game.  In my defense, I tend not to fudge, especially in this genre.  So what numbers you will see are going to be what was rolled.  But I'd like to hear everyone's opinion (this is no dictatorship!).

*



			2.  Do the characters know each other?  Or rather, do we have to come up with some reason why we know the other characters?  I have no problem doing that, but perhaps you mean to toss us together in a Cthulhu blender...  

Click to expand...


*Ahhh yes.  How do we get together a cop, a painter, an assistant professor, a trauma surgeon, and whatever Spoof is playing? =)  Always a difficult thing in CoC - more so than any other game.  Sure it's easy to get people together, but then you're left with tenuous reasons why the would _stay together_.  To be honest, if I met a group of people, then encountered some nefarious plot involving some dead alien god, I would stay the heck away from those guys!  But I digress.

Your background is your own, and it shall be fleshed out as we begin.  I will provide the 'reason' for your get-together - and emailing it to you tomorrow (Sunday).  

*



			3.  When do we start playing?  I really excited to get going!  

Click to expand...


*Me as well, I've spent quite a bit of time writing for this.  If I get Spoof's character shortly, we should be able to start tomorrow.  Monday at the latest!


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 7, 2002)

When Spoof e-mailed me for character help, he was playing an FBI Agent.  Just FYI.   

As for you using the dicebot, I think that would be easier all the way around.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 7, 2002)

*My opinions*

I'm all for B.  Also, my character (who creates paintings that are clearly the products of a mind Sensitive to That Which Should Not Be Known) could easily wind up selling paintings of something the characters have already seen and lost their minds from.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 7, 2002)

*Updated Status*

*1. Karl Green/Sen Udo-Mal *
* Character complete (Sam Hudson) 
* Background complete 

*2. Anabstercorian *
* Character complete (Alex Higgins) 
* Background complete

*3. Spoof *
* Need Character (Randy Morrison) 
* Need Background 

*4. Kristof *
* Character complete (Kristof Faulken) 
* Need Background 

*5. Isida Kep-Tukari *
* Character complete (Raymond Silver, MD) 
* Background Complete 

Ok, so we're down to needing Kristof's background and everything for Spoof.  Spoof, I did get some information from Isida (Thanks, Isida..!) - but I would like to hear from you.  If it would be easier to play an Iconic (there are two remaining) or - if you can't play due to time contraints - just let me know.  Kristof, you don't have to write a thick treatise about your early years at the University, but just a couple of paragraphs will do. =)

You *do* get experience for your background, which *will* go to a new character in case of an <gulp> untimely death.  Never fear.

I am 'done' on my side - as far as opening story and such.  I just want all the characters to be in place before we start!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2002)

can't wait... I will follow it pretty closely...


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 7, 2002)

Ready whenever.


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm looking forward to this as well.  I just finished reading the CoC book and was pretty impressed.  It's a sad thing though that the CoC book gives you more information on firearms than the Spycraft book.  Erk!


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 8, 2002)

Spoof just e-mailed me.  He'll have his character to me by 7am Central time too look it over for consistancy.  Hopefully we'll have the full compliment of CofC characters up by 9am or so Monday!  Yay!  Bounce!  Glee!


----------



## Spoof (Apr 8, 2002)

*Randy Morrison*

Ok I allmost have the character done, I just need some finishing info, such as what skills are affected by what stats.  I will go ahead and post it to the Gallery for everyone to see, and make the changes when they come in.  So really I guess we are good to go


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 8, 2002)

Well, I haven't heard from Kristof, but I'm going to just go ahead and start.

Expect three things today (most likely tonight, btw):

1)  Creation of a What Rough Beast IC thread with the opening story;
2)  Creation of a new OOC thread;
3)  Email from me, with some information for your character.

I'm going to do things a little different than most IC games (I think).  There will be times when I will reference "This space reserved for Player Private 4" or something to that effect.  That will be for later, when I'll put in emailed notes to the other players.  I will put them in once the subject of the note is unimportant - but it will be nice to have.

For example, if I send a note to Sam saying, "With a successful Spot roll, you notice a large bump on the back of Dr. Silver's neck.  As you watch, it begins to pulsate as if alive."  At that point in the game, Sam may flip out, and unless he right away explains himself, _no one will know why._  This is a good thing, and very genre.  Once we find out what the thing is in Dr. Silver's neck, I'll put in the email...!

Once we start, we can let this thread wither and die.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 8, 2002)

> *
> For example, if I send a note to Sam saying, "With a successful Spot roll, you notice a large bump on the back of Dr. Silver's neck.  As you watch, it begins to pulsate as if alive."  At that point in the game, Sam may flip out, and unless he right away explains himself, no one will know why.  This is a good thing, and very genre.  Once we find out what the thing is in Dr. Silver's neck, I'll put in the email...!
> 
> Once we start, we can let this thread wither and die. *




Just like my neck?


----------

